# Attaching and Fitting Western Breast Collars



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

On saddles where there are no small dees up front I have used the big dees with no problem. It puts the breast collar a little lower on their chest but it still serves the same purpose. 

I generally try to fit mine so it's laying on my horse's shoulders but not tight across the chest. You don't want it so tight that it restricts their movement or makes them uncomfortable, or so loose that it's a hazard-- if it drops off their shoulders it's too loose. There may be other uses for them but I mainly use mine to keep the saddle from sliding back on long trail rides where I go up and and down hill a lot, so I just try to make sure it's making contact and staying where I put it without restricting my horse.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

You can use the big d's, that's fine like Gypsy said. I fit my breast collar where it is loose enough to fit four fingers between the center of the collar and the horse's chest. You dont want it so loose that it could get caught on something but not too tight that the horse cannot flex.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

As far as fit goes, it should be about at the point of your horses shoulder.It can be a little lower though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, nothing wrong with using the rigging. I ride roping saddles and there are no small D's to use so I have always used the rigging until I made a pulling collar that attaches around the swells. The breast collar should be just loose enough so that it doesn't restrict their movement but tight enough so that it isn't just hanging there. It should just rest above the point of the shoulder and stay there when you are riding. If it is resting on or below the point, it will rub while the horse moves and over time cause a sore.


----------

